# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Le Scorpion - Concours

## kilfou

D'habitude, j'attaque les Canard BD par une grosse connerie plus ou moins en rapport avec la bande dessinée que je chronique. Mais aujourd'hui, vous allez vous taper le boulot puisqu'il y a un concours mais on en reparlera à la fin. En attendant, c'est toujours là dessus que je n'aurai pas à me creuser la tête, c'est un peu ma façon à moi de faire grève. Mais pas beaucoup et pas en même temps que tout le monde, j'en ai marre qu'on me prenne pour un gauchiste.

 On enquille donc directement avec le scénario du Scorpion : Rome au XVIII° siècle. Un pilleur de tombes vendant aux riches les reliques de saints. Doué comme pas deux avec une épée, tombant les femmes comme Boulon les coca zéro un soir de bouclage. On pourrait croire à un sur-homme mais le pauvre est marqué. Dans son âme puisque sa sorcière de mère a péri dans les flammes du bûcher, accusée d'avoir détourné le père du Scorpion - inconnu il va de soit - des Saints Ordres. Marqué dans sa chair, avec la cicatrice qui lui a donné son nom, héritage du pacte avec le Diable qua sa mère a  soit-disant signé. Et je n'ai pas encore parlé de Trebaldi, cardinal ambitieux à l'extrême, qui veut la chitine du Scorpion à tout prix, on se demande bien pourquoi. Voilà pour les premières pistes sur lesquelles s'appuie Desberg pour lancer son cycle qui compte déjà 9 tomes.

 On pourrait croire que ça tire à la ligne (et ça arrive parfois) mais Desberg arrive toujours à placer suffisament de révélations et de rebondissements pour capter l'attention du lecteur. Le tome 9 par exemple est très riche en renseignements après un tome 8 un peu pâlichon. Au final l'ensemble s'équilibre de lui-même et ce n'est pas étrange, vu les talents de funambule du Scorpion. Ma pirouette-enchaînement est par contre tout à fait ridicule.

 Et le dessin. C'est incontestablement le point fort de la série. Enrico Marini propose une Rome à couper le souffle, que ce soit les bas-quartiers ou les palais épiscopaux, une Byzance d'anthologie écrasée de soleil, des déserts flamboyants. Il peint les combats avec une élégance et rythme incroyables, élégance qu'on retrouve dans les costumes, tout en drapés et plissés. Non seulement le trait est fin, aérien et racé mais les couleurs à l'aquarelle sont magnifiques.

 En résumé, une série populaire de cape et d'épée, pleine de fureur autant que de classe, portée par un dessin de premier ordre.

 Concernant le concours, postez avant dimanche minuit un jeu de mots laids, un détournement de planche ou de couverture, bref une connerie en rapport avec Le Scorpion. A gagner 5 exemplaires numériques  du tome 9 en achat définitif chez izneo. Merci qui ?

 En bonus, la bande annonce vidéo ainsi que les premières planches dispo sur le site de l'éditeur.

_Le Scorpion_, 9 tomes parus chez Dargaud, Desberg / Marini, une dizaine d'euro le volume.
 Les deux premiers tomes sont disponibles en offre découverte à 6€ le volume, et il existe un tirage grand format (30*40cm) en N&B du T9 pour 20€. Ainsi qu'un hors-série intitulé Le Procès du Scorpion, mélange de notes et de dessins inédits.

Voir la news (3 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## getcha

Révelation : Scorpion et Rapaces sont deux séries différentes  ::o:

----------


## Radulphus

Un jeu de mot sur Le Scorpion ? Certains vont plancher dessus dard-dard, mais moi, je ne m'abaisserais pas à ça, n'y comptez pas  :B):

----------


## Flipmode

On a un gagnant -_-

----------


## chtiungdor

Scorpion -  

Travail : Après un début de semaine difficile (vos pratiques sado-masochistes avec des hommes de foi vont très vite mal tourner), rapidement peu après alors que vous vous croyez exceptionnel, l'on se rendra compte, avec raison, que vous n'avez guère l'habitude de concentrer sur quoi que ce soit. 

Amour : Quelle mouche vous a piqué ce matin ? Vous sortez votre dard et crachez votre venin à tout va. Vous passez du coq à l'âne : brune, blonde, rousse, tout y passe. Attention à ne pas trop se brosser le scorpion néanmoins.

Chance : Lunatique, vous ne savez pas contrôler vos émotions ni votre humeur, ce qui vous empêche de vous défaire de votre éternelle nostalgie pour un être qui vous est cher. Vous perdrez du piquant et ne tomberez pas sur une grenouille vous permettant de vous servir ",tôt ou tard, de [votre] âpre poison". Soyez vigilant : n'escomptez pas effectuer le coup du scorpion lors de votre loisir footballistique hebdomadaire.

----------


## Starvey

C'est marrant, ça. Après une belle et juste envolée sur Apple et son iPad concernant la liberté et l'indépendance de la presse, CPC propose de la BD numérique, où les éditeurs tentent d'enfler leurs auteurs et de se débarasser de l'intermédiaire qu'est le libraire.
Tss tss...

----------


## Starvey

> Révelation : Scorpion et Rapaces sont deux séries différentes


Euh... oui, pourquoi ? Tout comme le pas très bon Gipsy, l'excellent Étoile du Désert, ou le médiocre Aigles de Rome (ou comment donner des infos sans avoir l'air d'y toucher).

----------


## Padre

Prochainement, dans le tome 10:

"Le Morpion" où l'on suit les tribulations du fils caché du héro, qui étant renié, a du se débrouiller pour vivre dans des endroits insalubres, tel que la célèbre taverne "O' Slipde Bin". Une aventure "qui-pique" de carpes et de pets, des adversaires tenaces, le retour du cardinal Garibaldi prêcheur de l'église de Babylone, une ville croquée comme jamais dans des environnements de tout poil.

"Le Morpion", un spin-off dont vous aurez du mal à vous séparer.

----------


## znokiss

C'est un mec, il gagne toujours ses parties d'échecs avec le même pion. Dans les tournois, on l'a surnommé Score-pion.

----------


## getcha

> Euh... oui, pourquoi ? Tout comme le pas très bon Gipsy, l'excellent Étoile du Désert, ou le médiocre Aigles de Rome (ou comment donner des infos sans avoir l'air d'y toucher).


Nan mais le personnage de Scorpion est tellement similaire au personnage de Rapaces que je croyais que c'etait un spinoff.

----------


## mrlezard

hop la, vite fait, j'hésite pas et je m'abaisse:
http://ioanes.free.fr/ayann/le%20morpion.jpg
 :tired:

----------


## kilfou

Y a de très bons trucs pour le moment, continuez.  :^_^: 

mrlezard, j'ai uploadé ton oeuvre pour que tout le monde la voit directement.

----------


## LaVaBo

Parce que je n'ai toujours accès qu'à Paint au boulot, et parce que les jeux de mots bien pourris, ça me connaît  :Cigare:  :



Spoiler Alert! 


Les core pions à New-York (pas trouvé d'image d'un éventuel Monopoly Rome)

----------


## kilfou

::O: 

Ok.

 ::O:

----------


## Grestok

Veni*n*, vidi, vici !

 :Cigare:

----------


## Flipmode

Ma sœur est scorpion mais elle a pas de barbe et "pas de barbe pas de chocolat" AHAHAHAHLOWL!
Je pense que c'est bon  vous pouvez stopper le concours.

----------


## del65

Le Scorpion a des mandibules non ? Ben celui là il démantibule (avec son épée) !

----------


## Dark Fread

> Concernant le concours, postez avant dimanche minuit un jeu de mots laids, un détournement de planche ou de couverture, bref une connerie en rapport avec Le Scorpion.


Je m'en tiens à la consigne avec rigueur.



Par contre Znokiss, t'es chiant !

----------


## kayl257



----------


## dVil

Le Scorbut - Il peut être mortel -




Ah bah vous avez dit laids  :^_^:

----------


## Medjes

Ce mec là est souvent à cheval, parce qu'il a des cors aux pieds. 

On l'a surnommé : L'escarre - arpion (bon, faut avoir l'accent ch'ti aussi)

:zno:

----------


## del65

Jeu de mots laid :
Le scorpion a des cors aux arpions. (variante du post au dessus, je me suis pas foulé)

----------


## e2d2

Le scorpion : la plus brûlante des BD d'homme  :;):

----------


## kilfou

*Waring waring dernier jour !!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Zelockman

C'est quoi cette bd ? un biopic ?
Je comprends pas comment on peut faire de la guitare avec une épée mais bon ,c'est de la bd française ,alors ...

----------


## kilfou

Hop les résultats validés par mon hamster russe носки́ puisque je n'ai pas d'humour.

Sans classement hein, vous êtes tous cons.  :^_^: 

dVil
kayl257
mrlezard
radulphus
grestok

Voilà, vous avez gagné le droit de m'envoyer un MP por que je vous file le code d'activation.

Je remarque que vous n'avez pas trop parlé de la BD du coup.  :tired:

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Fake ... si Kayl était marrant ça se saurait....

 ::ninja::

----------


## kayl257

D'apres kilfou, je ne suis pas marrant mais con...  :tired:

----------


## Padre

Bah moi j'ai parlé d'histoires de Morpions, mais sans dessin pour analphabètes c'est moins vendeur.

Sick, sad world  ::(: 

Ps: y a même une référence à Babylon 5, nom d'un Pakmara!

----------

